# Paramedic Moving to Henderson, NV



## Rano Pano (Apr 17, 2019)

My wife, and I will be relocating to Henderson, NV from Southern California come late Summer/Early Fall. I'm a Paramedic for AMR, and am curious about Community Ambulance as well as other roles Paramedics are utilized in the area. It seems just from a online job search Paramedics are found in local urgent cares, ED's, casinos, and job sites.

Does anyone from the area have any insight with those kind of jobs? Pay?

How's Community Ambulance? Shifts? Pay? Reputation? Mostly IFT vs 911?

For all the medics working in a critical care role what flight services are available in the area? pay? I didn't find anything but only did a quick search.

Transferring to AMR/MW is the obvious choice for a job, and the recruitment personal were very helpful in answering my questions. My pay rate would drop, but if my math is correct my take home pay would stay the same due to the no income tax. Although transferring is a great option, I just want to make sure I'm in the best position possible for us during this big change. I apologize if I'm asking questions that have been answered in the previous LV threads. I did read as many I could find; my questions are from either not finding the answer or from threads that are over 5 years old.
 Any help or added input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 17, 2019)

Following, curious myself


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 18, 2019)

Rano Pano said:


> For all the medics working in a critical care role what flight services are available in the area? pay? I didn't find anything but only did a quick search.


@SandpitMedic is your NV point of contact here. 

IIRC, Air Methods (Mercy Air) had a stronghold on the NV market with 2-3 bases in, and around Henderson. Henderson, Pahrump, and Mesquite were their NV bases last time I checked. GL.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 18, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> @SandpitMedic is your NV point of contact here.
> 
> IIRC, Air Methods (Mercy Air) had a stronghold on the NV market with 2-3 bases in, and around Henderson. Henderson, Pahrump, and Mesquite were their NV bases last time I checked. GL.


I thought Air Methods were out there, but I didn’t see anything in my quick search. I’ll definitely double check.
Thank you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 18, 2019)

Rano Pano said:


> I thought Air Methods were out there, but I didn’t see anything in my quick search. I’ll definitely double check.
> Thank you.


From what I know (not a direct AM employee myself), Pahrump is or was a busy base. So much so that they had added a 12-hour shift to cover the call volume for their 24.

Again, I’ll let @SandpitMedic clarify. I do know in talking with one of the AM reps, he said Barstow (Mercy Air 66) was picking up some of the slack on their end of I-15, if this helps.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 18, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> From what I know (not a direct AM employee myself), Pahrump is or was a busy base. So much so that they had added a 12-hour shift to cover the call volume for their 24.
> 
> Again, I’ll let @SandpitMedic clarify. I do know in talking with one of the AM reps, he said Barstow (Mercy Air 66) was picking up some of the slack on their end of I-15, if this helps.


This helps tremendously, thank you. I saw Barstow was hiring too since opening their base.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2019)

Rano Pano said:


> This helps tremendously, thank you. I saw Barstow was hiring too since opening their base.


Barstow has been fully staffed for several months now. Mercy/Air Methods has 2 bases in pahrump and 2 bases in Mesquite.


----------



## Summit (Apr 18, 2019)

Look for industrial medic positions at one of the many local mines/mills.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 19, 2019)

Air Methods DBA Mercy Air has the rotor wing market in Southern NV. There are four 24/hr bases in the area in NV: two in Pahrump, one in Henderson, and one in Mesquite. In northern AZ Air Methods has Careflight; there are many bases along the Colorado River in places like Bullhead City and Kingman. Some folks commute there until they can lateral to a base closer to home.

 There is also AMR air in Vegas which does fixed wing. 

I worked for MW prior to Mercy, so I have a bias for them. MW/AMR have a brand spankin new Manager who is fixing a lot of the old problems there. I was under the impression that if you TRANSFER to a different AMR operation you KEEP your same pay rate- look into that. 

Community is alright, they pay a little more, but they only have a small slice of the 911 system. Many folks who I know went to community and they have nothing bad to say. They pay a couple more bucks an hour also, and the employees generally feel... appreciated. I have never worked for them. 

Good luck! Any questions, ask away.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 19, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Air Methods DBA Mercy Air has the rotor wing market in Southern NV. There are four 24/hr bases in the area in NV: two in Pahrump, one in Henderson, and one in Mesquite. In northern AZ Air Methods has Careflight; there are many bases along the Colorado River in places like Bullhead City and Kingman. Some folks commute there until they can lateral to a base closer to home.
> 
> There is also AMR air in Vegas which does fixed wing.
> 
> ...


Thank you greatly for the reply. This helps tremendously, and is exactly what I was looking for. I thought if you transfer you keep your pay as well, but when I brought it up to confirm I was told “I guarantee you won’t start at that rate here”. I’ll have to double check this.. I knew nothing about Community, and AMR/MW was just what I could find on the form. 

I don’t have anything else at the moment, but I imagine that will change shortly.  
Thanks!


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 19, 2019)

Check with your union rep.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 19, 2019)

If one can keep their rate, it would be worth it to do some time at AMR Houston and transfer out...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 19, 2019)

Rano Pano said:


> Thank you greatly for the reply. This helps tremendously, and is exactly what I was looking for. I thought if you transfer you keep your pay as well, but when I brought it up to confirm I was told “I guarantee you won’t start at that rate here”. I’ll have to double check this.. I knew nothing about Community, and AMR/MW was just what I could find on the form.
> 
> I don’t have anything else at the moment, but I imagine that will change shortly.
> Thanks!


AMR/MW is not a union shop, but I would think the union rep could help. I would call corporate Human Resources as there is surely a policy. I used to work AMR Rancho and when I was going to transfer I was told the rate stays the same. Look hard into that one! 
Good luck.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 19, 2019)

Might I add that if you do CCT, you’ll still do a lot of 911 at MW/AMR. If you are a CCT medic at Community, that’s 90% of your transports right there posting at hospitals and such. Just food for thought.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 19, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> If one can keep their rate, it would be worth it to do some time at AMR Houston and transfer out...



It actually looked like we were Texas bound before deciding on Henderson, NV. We were looking into the Austin/Houston areas, and as a paramedic I was really excited about it. Other factors outside of my work made NV a more suited choice for us both though.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 19, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Might I add that if you do CCT, you’ll still do a lot of 911 at MW/AMR. If you are a CCT medic at Community, that’s 90% of your transports right there posting at hospitals and such. Just food for thought.



I'll post what I get told regarding the pay rate when transferring. I'm sure others in similar situations would want to know.

As for CCT, that actually plays a part in my decision. Thank you. I like the higher wage at Community, but its looking like AMR/MW is the better fit.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 20, 2019)

AMR has a union vote next week; yes or no to go union. Might want to pay attention to that. MW is not part of the potential union.

Depending on the outcome, may determine your preference.

In my opinion, you can’t go wrong with MW. Did they give you the option, or is the transfer “operational need” based?

Mercy is non-union, and likely will never be. It’s a pretty darn good place to work. I miss it frequently. I’m thinking about getting back into the flight suit part time once I’m done with school.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 20, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> AMR has a union vote next week; yes or no to go union. Might want to pay attention to that. MW is not part of the potential union.
> 
> Depending on the outcome, may determine your preference.
> 
> ...



They told me it's based off of operational need, but because I already work for AMR they would try to place me there. 
If I have a preference by the time the interview happens I'll definitely make that known.
Does MW do CCT as well? I imagine the pay isn't going to change between AMR or MW. 

The union potential is something I definitely want to know about before hand. Thanks for your help. These are companies/divisions I've heard of often through the forum, but don't have the luxury to get hear the latest news like I do with local divisions.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 20, 2019)

MW does CCT, yes.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 20, 2019)

Any idea what sort of pay/schedules they’re working there?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 20, 2019)

Everyone works a 3/4 split, 12 hr days.
If you’re in the events dept your schedule varies.
They have 8 hr peak hour OT units as well. 

Don’t know about starting pay currently, but I don’t imagine it’s much more than when I started there.. Probably $16-17 range for a medic, CCT used to be like 5 or 10% or something like that.

Don’t forget there is no state tax, so if coming from Cali, between that and a little cheaper cost of living (slowly going up)... you can do alright.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 23, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Any idea what sort of pay/schedules they’re working there?


Starting pay per the recruiter was $16 and some change.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 23, 2019)

Rano Pano said:


> Starting pay per the recruiter was $16 and some change.


Recruiter? 
Do you mean Susan?


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 24, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Recruiter?
> Do you mean Susan?


Yeah, thats what I was told their positions were. 
Susan & Nicole


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 25, 2019)

Rano Pano said:


> Yeah, thats what I was told their positions were.
> Susan & Nicole


Susan is the MW HR person.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Apr 25, 2019)

I'd be interested to hear more about the casino stuff. I'm getting close to hanging up my stethoscope and have thought about Vegas for a retirement destination. I'd want a quiet, no excitement, get a little extra $$$ gig.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 26, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> I'd be interested to hear more about the casino stuff. I'm getting close to hanging up my stethoscope and have thought about Vegas for a retirement destination. I'd want a quiet, no excitement, get a little extra $$$ gig.


Casinos hire security guards who are also EMTs.
If you want a quiet gig- a casino security guard gig in Vegas is not it.  I’m talking about constant ********.


----------



## Wayward2w1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Gonna bump this one.  Does anyone have current information on the pay scale of Community ambulance?  Advanced EMT, almost three years experience, heading for medic soon as I can.  I'm flying to Vegas on Friday for an interview with Community (trying to move there, but USAA won't go through with the loan until I have a job offer, so spending money now to save money later) and I'm wondering what I'm getting into.  Also hoping that Nicole at AMR can fit me in same day, as I'm flying out that evening.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 11, 2019)

It’s got to be around $12-14/hr
So how was the interview and what did they offer? Did you accept? @Wayward2w1


----------



## Wayward2w1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Interview went very well, was offered $15 an hour.  Had a phone interview with AMR the following Monday, waiting to hear back on their offer but most likely going with Community.  Just seemed like a nicer place.  For the curious, the schedule there is 4-3-3-4, on-off-on-off.  12 hours days, everything over 8 hours is overtime.  Their 911 area is pretty small, about 30% of what the other companies cover, but they also assist Henderson fire when they get busy.  Primarily IFT between the 16 hospitals in the area.  They are working on expanding their 911 coverage, but from what I heard AMR kept bribing people to keep them out.

Let me know if there's any other questions, if I can answer them I will.


----------

